# Istvan Marta



## violadude

So, many of you may be wondering who the person in my new avatar is. That is Istvan Marta! He is a composer that I recently discovered and I found his music fascinating!

He has a really unique way of combining electronic/recorded sounds and mixing them into a piece with traditional instruments. With his music, it makes it really exciting!

Unfortunately, my Imovie isn't letting me include any music from the CD I have of his music onto my video. I'm thinking maybe the CD has some sort of copyright claim embedded into it? I'm not sure, but either way, it's not working. 

This is the only video I found that represents his output. Doom a sigh. It is a pretty depressing and gloomy piece. But listen to the interesting combination of electronic instruments, traditional instruments and recordings!






I'd love to share the pieces I have on my Itunes! Because they are really exciting and even more interesting than this piece. If you are interested in this sort of thing, please send me a PM and I will figure out how to send you some of the music personally.


----------



## Sid James

Thanks for posting, *violadude*.

I love string quartet music, incl. combined with electronics, so it was an added bonus in that way. I like how it was subtle and not so much in your face. Also, the equal weighting to the recorded (voice) element and acoustic instrumental parts. It was like a combination of chamber, vocal, & electronic elements.

In terms of the content (& emotion), which I thought was pretty dark, I was thinking of the rather dark/sad aspects of European history, esp. East European where the composer comes from. I suppose it's not easy to escape what happened there generations ago for people living there now. I don't necessarily mean the Holocaust but also many other tragic things in that regions' history...


----------



## violadude

Sid James said:


> Thanks for posting, *violadude*.
> 
> I love string quartet music, incl. combined with electronics, so it was an added bonus in that way. I like how it was subtle and not so much in your face. Also, the equal weighting to the recorded (voice) element and acoustic instrumental parts. It was like a combination of chamber, vocal, & electronic elements.
> 
> In terms of the content (& emotion), which I thought was pretty dark, I was thinking of the rather dark/sad aspects of European history, esp. East European where the composer comes from. I suppose it's not easy to escape what happened there generations ago for people living there now. I don't necessarily mean the Holocaust but also many other tragic things in that regions' history...


Ya, this is definitely the darkest/saddest piece I've heard by him. Most of his other pieces are not this gloomy. If you liked it I could send you more, if you PM me your email or something.


----------

